# Running web server  with FreeBSD



## partove (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm looking for an article about installing and  configuring a web server on freebsd . FreeBSD,  a step by step article*.*


----------



## SirDice (Dec 9, 2013)

*Re: running web server and wordpress with FreeBSD*

Please use a different translator program, this one is pretty crap. 

Start reading here: Handbook

If you're not fluent in Engligh the handbook is available in a few other languages too.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Dec 9, 2013)

*Re: Running web server and Wordpress with FreeBSD*

Also, search the forums (specifically the HowTo section (the last one on the front page)) for "wordpress", I see five or so threads there that should be of use.


----------

